# Software Build v10.0 2019.32.12.8 e831d0e (10/28/2019)



## 3LECTRIC (Apr 14, 2018)

Just detected on TeslaFi on a Model S P85D in New Mexico


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

So far only S & X with AP 1 & 2.


----------

